# the FDNY ems operating guide ?



## Miscusi (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi FDNY guys,

I am looking to read the ems operating guide, but the only copy of the ems operating guide I can find online is for the Android, and it is a free app, but too bad I have the iphone.

Would anyone have a CD rom of the guide that they can somehow share ?

or maybe a link to a PDF of the book somewhere on the net ?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 21, 2012)

NYC Remac has the NYC guide for both BLS and ALS. Go to the NYC remac website and download the PDF to your phone. Iphone can read it. Its on my Iphone.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 21, 2012)

IIRC, the FDNY EMS operating guide is not the same as the NYC protocols, but are FDNY specific and is a book like 8 inches thick ?  It has such information if IIRC ... members must wear either a navy blue or white T shirt under the duty shirt, Chiefs must wear a white T shirt, Members must wear a White T shirt with the Class A shirt, and either a white or blue T shirt with the duty shirt,  the Job shirt must be worn over the duty shirt, and may not be worn instead of the golf shirt .....  that kinda stuff...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 21, 2012)

The person above is correct. What we actually refer to as the ops guide is basically our rules and regulations as employees and is literally a 3" thick binder.

What I believe you are looking for is the "GOP" or general operating procedures.

This can be found at www.nycremsco.org along with the appendices and all FDNY protocols.

If you have an iPhone I highly recommend the app "paramedic protocol provider"

It's $9.99 and is worth it's weight in gold. It provides you with the protocols for over 300 major cities and states word for word copied text along with operating guides and any other available pertinent texts for the area.

Are you a new hire FDNY EMT in the current academy?


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 21, 2012)

Me? No, I just took the state written 3/15, I have yet to hear about pass/ fail.

but I am REALLY looking for the FDNY EMS OPERATING GUIDE itself. not the GOP or NYC protocols.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 21, 2012)

My suggestion is to get from a FDNY EMT or Medic.  If your not a FDNY EMT, why would you need their employee rules and regulations?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 21, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> Me? No, I just took the state written 3/15, I have yet to hear about pass/ fail.
> 
> but I am REALLY looking for the FDNY EMS OPERATING GUIDE itself. not the GOP or NYC protocols.



Many agencies do not make their operating guideline public for one reason or another. You might find this to be the case here.

Operations manuals are a boring read, why do you want to know what color undershirt is required for street medics? Does it really matter if you don't work there?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 21, 2012)

The reason NYMedic and myself mention NYC Remsco is because the GOP applies to everyone operating in NYC reguardless of agency.

The employee manual may not be open to the public necessarily as mentioned but I am sure it is not classified.  It just doesn't seem relevant if your not employed by FDNY.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 21, 2012)

RE the above three posts:  Why do I NEED ?  I dont need.

I would like to read it.  why ?  because it interesting to me.  Why do some people collect stamps ? who knows... 

Is it open to the public ?  YES. see here 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...FwcEJ1aWxkZXIuRkROWUVNU09wZXJhdGluZ0d1aWRlIl0.

It is available for free as a download app for android platform, which I do not have.

The stations have it, but it is a part of the intranet, and I am sure they are too busy to have someone sit there all day reading it off their computer. they also have it in book form, two binders approx 5 inches wide a piece. again, Im sure sitting there all day isnt gonna do.

I'll probably read a bit of it here and there as I pop in and out of the station, but I much rather read it over a cup of coffee at home..

im currently reading a part of it, the infection control chapter. It is a fun read, I find it funny that there is a detailed specific way to handle your clothes after someone vomits all over you. 

Why all the interest ?  Because of one thing, If I am ever to work as an EMT full time, It will be with the FDNY and nobody else. No volly, no voluntary, no er tech, no transports, no nothing... its either FDNY or bust.

I mean like, I know everything is far away, I just finished the EMT-B class this month,  Just took the state written exam last week,  I dont even know if I passed it or not, but I think I did, I did well in the class....   And of course there is the whole career thinking thing, and dealing with the steps it takes to go apply for work, and I havent researched too deeply, but I heard about a hiring freeze from this guy, and another guy is saying they are hiring left and right... who knows what the future will bring ?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 21, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> RE the above three posts:  Why do I NEED ?  I dont need.
> 
> I would like to read it.  why ?  because it interesting to me.  Why do some people collect stamps ? who knows...
> 
> ...




The operating guide grows as people do things, get in trouble for them, and then we make an official rule about it and how to do it in the future.

Idk what on earth would compel you to read the OPs guide. Its been under my bed for 3 years.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 21, 2012)

The operating guide won't get you hired for FDNY. You learn it in the academy. You will be working for a private service well before FDNY will come calling your name.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 22, 2012)

I understand many think its boring or what not,  but reading this kinda stuff is enjoyable to me. Perhaps im different.  I also think the NYPD patrol guide is fun reading. and I rather watch the discovery channel, history channel. etc etc....


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 22, 2012)

firecoins said:


> The operating guide won't get you hired for FDNY. You learn it in the academy. You will be working for a private service well before FDNY will come calling your name.



Oh no I wont !   if anything I rather just wait for the fdny, Ive got 37 months before I need that refresher course. 

and about the book,  when I read it, I find myself saying:  Man, that is so true !  this makes perfect sense ! 

I think there is alot to learn from that book that isnt in the protocols we studied in class... It is more in depth, like alot more in depth ! !


----------



## Tigger (Mar 22, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> Oh no I wont !   if anything I rather just wait for the fdny, Ive got 37 months before I need that refresher course.
> 
> and about the book,  when I read it, I find myself saying:  Man, that is so true !  this makes perfect sense !
> 
> I think there is alot to learn from that book that isnt in the protocols we studied in class... It is more in depth, like alot more in depth ! !



Sometimes to get to where you want to be, you have to work for it. Don't be afraid of earning your stripes somewhere else first, it's not anything to be ashamed of. It can only help you.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been with FDNY for 3 years now and I havent looked at a single page of the ops guide. Not ever.

They don't go over it in the academy they just give it to you and say "here's a book of things you can and can't do while employed here."

It's a waste of a forest worth of trees.

I never been in question or gotten in trouble for anything in my time with FDNY. Common sense will take you further in life than most things.

By the way if you plan to work for FDNY, I would get in a medic class. By the time you finish medic you won't be hired as an EMT. The wait is up to nearly 2 years now. Medic you can get hired in 6 months.

People will always tell you to get some experience under your belt prior to furthering your education in EMS, which is true but at the same time you can't sit around in life and wait for things to happen. You need to make them happen. Do what you need to do to get where you want to be.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 22, 2012)

"By the way if you plan to work for FDNY, I would get in a medic class. By the time you finish medic you won't be hired as an EMT. *The wait is up to nearly 2 years now.* Medic you can get hired in 6 months."

JAW DROPS ! 

thanks for the tip.  I actually had been seriously considering medic school, I even inquired about it at BMCC, LaGardia and the NY Methodist.  One fidney guy said to get hired by the FDNY as an emt, and sign up for their own medic class, and that it was FREE, all you need to do is agree to a 3 year minimum service contract....   

lots to consider...


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, so far i have read through the first half of it.. OMFG it is too long! But the MERV section has some cool pics. And did you know EMS gets issued body armor for free? Like what happened to scene safety? Lol.. Body armor my donkey, they even have a tactical outer vest! Like WHY?? Lololol...  SIR, im TAKING your vitals!!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 28, 2012)

I would highly consider working for a private to 
get experience for medic school. There are volunteer 
places too. Just get experience. Make sure your cut out 
for this. It helps in medic school.


----------



## Miscusi (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks firecoins for the words of advice, I am sure I am cut out for this, I wont be needing any volunteering and etc, I hear they train you when they hire you... bu as for the ops guide, I cant seem to finish reading it all... 1660 pages is just too much.  I suppose I will just refer to it if I need to, and just put it under the bed like everyone else seems to...

Cheers !


----------



## Tigger (Apr 3, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> thanks firecoins for the words of advice, I am sure I am cut out for this, I wont be needing any volunteering and etc, I hear they train you when they hire you... bu as for the ops guide, I cant seem to finish reading it all... 1660 pages is just too much.  I suppose I will just refer to it if I need to, and just put it under the bed like everyone else seems to...
> 
> Cheers !



How can you be sure you are cut out for something if you don't actually you know, do it?


----------



## firecoins (Apr 3, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> thanks firecoins for the words of advice, I am sure I am cut out for this, I wont be needing any volunteering and etc, I hear they train you when they hire you... bu as for the ops guide, I cant seem to finish reading it all... 1660 pages is just too much.  I suppose I will just refer to it if I need to, and just put it under the bed like everyone else seems to...
> 
> Cheers !



Get the experience.  Don't just gloss over it.  Get it.  You need it.  <_<


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 3, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> Well, so far i have read through the first half of it.. OMFG it is too long! But the MERV section has some cool pics. And did you know EMS gets issued body armor for free? Like what happened to scene safety? Lol.. Body armor my donkey, they even have a tactical outer vest! Like WHY?? Lololol...  SIR, im TAKING your vitals!!



When police are on scene with you it means there are that many more guns.



Miscusi said:


> thanks firecoins for the words of advice, I am sure I am cut out for this, I wont be needing any volunteering and etc, I hear they train you when they hire you... bu as for the ops guide, I cant seem to finish reading it all... 1660 pages is just too much.  I s
> uppose I will just refer to it if I need to, and just put it under the bed like everyone else seems to...
> 
> Cheers !



ok. So you and several emts are going for a few positions. The other emts have work and or volly experience, a clean driving record, no reprimands or anything like that. Who do you think they are going to hire? THe emts with experience or the one who is 1 to 2 years out of school with no work or volly experience. It is not very often a person can walk into their dream job. You have to pay your dues.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 3, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> thanks firecoins for the words of advice, I am sure I am cut out for this, I wont be needing any volunteering and etc, I hear they train you when they hire you... bu as for the ops guide, I cant seem to finish reading it all... 1660 pages is just too much.  I suppose I will just refer to it if I need to, and just put it under the bed like everyone else seems to...
> 
> Cheers !



This kind of attitude is specifically whats going to keep you out of FDNY. They have hundreds of thousands of applications for EMS because everyone wants to work for them. Most are using it a stepping stone into the better pay, schedule, and working conditions of fire suppression. with no experience your application will go straight into the trash


----------



## rennex (Apr 3, 2012)

Bullets said:


> This kind of attitude is specifically whats going to keep you out of FDNY. They have hundreds of thousands of applications for EMS because everyone wants to work for them. Most are using it a stepping stone into the better pay, schedule, and working conditions of fire suppression. with no experience your application will go straight into the trash


Hundreds of thousands? The firefighter exam got around 61,000 applications and that's a much more desired position :wacko:

His application won't be discarded, it'll sit at the score of 70 in the DCAS ranking system since I'm assuming he has a driver's license along with his tech card. There are many people in his boat since the city doesn't give you credit for ems experience unless you work a couple months in nyc 911 with a hospital or a year in IFT/volunteer.

I read something about a two year wait in this thread, but I've heard from a FDNY representative at a job fair that they expect more than 500 people to be "promoted" from the EMS division to fire suppression. That is a big number to fill.


----------



## Miscusi (Apr 3, 2012)

I do hear it all over the place, the last person I spoke to, said fdny was hiring emts left and right...


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 4, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> I do hear it all over the place, the last person I spoke to, said fdny was hiring emts left and right...



That may be true but emts with experience have the edge over a newbie. From reading other threads nyc seems pretty saturated with emts. Some working a few years for a private before getting on with the city. Who knows you might get lucky.


----------



## Miscusi (Apr 4, 2012)

firecoins said:


> Get the experience.  Don't just gloss over it.  Get it.  You need it.  <_<



no no.. the experience will come in the 3 months after the training they provide.  They give you a special bus that has a supervisor in it, and they keep an eye on everything you do...  make sure you do things the FDNY way.  

getting "experience" that isnt the same way as FDNY's way would just mess people up when they have to unlearn, and relearn everything...

I have patience, I will wait for the FDNY.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 4, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> no no.. the experience will come in the 3 months after the training they provide.  They give you a special bus that has a supervisor in it, and they keep an eye on everything you do...  make sure you do things the FDNY way.
> 
> getting "experience" that isnt the same way as FDNY's way would just mess people up when they have to unlearn, and relearn everything...
> 
> I have patience, I will wait for the FDNY.



Really?

You're kidding right? 

You know there's more to the world than FDNY, right? Better pay, better working conditions, better protocols, lower cost of living...all that jazz?

You realize that patient contacts are patient contacts? Thousands of people change agencies throughout their careers without having issues learning how their new agency operates. 

I have something I want to say but I know it will get me into trouble. 

No wonder older generations look at our generation and shake their heads.


----------



## dmc2007 (Apr 4, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> no no.. the experience will come in the 3 months after the training they provide.  They give you a special bus that has a supervisor in it, and they keep an eye on everything you do...  make sure you do things the FDNY way.
> 
> getting "experience" that isnt the same way as FDNY's way would just mess people up when they have to unlearn, and relearn everything...
> 
> I have patience, I will wait for the FDNY.



The experience you gain working for the privates will far outweigh the 1 or 2 bad habits you develop.  You will in no way an experienced EMT once you graduate field training.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 4, 2012)

Miscusi said:


> no no.. the experience will come in the 3 months after the training they provide.  They give you a special bus that has a supervisor in it, and they keep an eye on everything you do...  make sure you do things the FDNY way.
> 
> getting "experience" that isnt the same way as FDNY's way would just mess people up when they have to unlearn, and relearn everything...
> 
> I have patience, I will wait for the FDNY.



The FDNY way can always be learned. DO NOT make the mistake of believing FDNY way is only right way to do things.  

You mentioned medic school. It is the fastest way into FDNY and at higher pay. Get some BLS experience. Do medic school. Go into FDNY. Best thing you can do.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 5, 2012)

I am beginning to think this is a troll...and maybe I shouldn't feed it.

FDNY isn't even the best EMS provider in the City, so lets bring that noise down a notch. Your FDNY provided training will in no way make you an experienced provider. Unless I'm not aware, there isn't a huge difference between how FDNY THEORETICALLY does EMS and any other agency does. The medicine is all the same.

This kind of attitude will not endear you to other providers in the City, hospital staff, ect, some of which you will have to deal with and are very good. It also may aggravate your co-workers


----------



## Taco152 (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry to dig it up put did anyone have a pdf of it?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 18, 2014)

No.


----------



## Miscusi (Mar 15, 2017)

Many years have passed and now my Ops guide is outdated.. would anyone happen to have a current version? I previously purchased it with the FDNY Foundation for $15, they mailed me a CD. I cant find that link anymore...


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm curious, it's been 5 years since you posted about how you wanted to get onto FDNY EMS, have you made any progress?  Are you working as an EMT anywhere currently, or still waiting for your number to be called for FDNY EMT academy?  did you go to paramedic school?  Did you take any of the advice the people gave to you?

and what have you been doing with the last 5 years of your life?


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm going with no for the simple reason that if he was working for FDNY, a) getting the rule book would be a no brainer and b) the overwhelming majority of the rules would be second nature by now and the book would be largely irrelevant.


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2017)

This thread was so exciting.


----------

